# windows won't boot from ssd



## moocow0463 (Mar 6, 2012)

I installed windows successfully onto my 64gb sata 2 ssd and then rebooted after turning off system restore points etc. when it reboots it goes to black screen saying ahci boot cd-rom insert disk. I've unplugged my other 2 hdds and still no luck. I also noticed when configuring windows my 1tb drive doesn't show up as a drive under"my computer" but I can see it in the bios and on the windows installation screen

*edit* just ran system startup repair and it states it has no partition


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.easeus.com/partition-recovery/

free soft for recovering a partition ,i have used it with some success 

did you download the F2 install driver ie initial install driver for your ahci/sata controller prior to installing windows as it sounds a bit like that, strange, is it seeing the ssd in the post screen


----------



## moocow0463 (Mar 6, 2012)

No I didn't download any drivers other then firmware before removing the partitions. It sees 2 sata components but it says sata drives "none" next to it this is with all other drives disconnected. Now its saying "boot mngr missing" during post after running start up repair from cd. I seem to no longer be able to boot from cd


*edit* disabled other boot devices in bios and now can boot from cd again


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

thats a start ,with just the cd and ssd plugged in try a os recovery or repair, booting from the cd  into its start

its at this point it may ask for an raid/ahci driver which will be on your mobo driver cd ,you can swap discs ok

thinking about it,what is your bios set to ,in so far as IDE/raid or AHCI and is it sata 2 or 3


----------



## moocow0463 (Mar 7, 2012)

Its a sata 2 mobo...I just did a fresh install of windows so far so good, I'll plug the other drives in and set bios to boot from the ssd and report back


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

good luck


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 7, 2012)

try to put it on other pc and check the drive again


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2012)

I assume you had another HDD hooked up to your PC when you installed Windows on the SSD. Most likely, the Windows installer put system files on the other HDD. You'll need to disconnect the other HDD and install Windows on the SSD.


----------



## moocow0463 (Mar 7, 2012)

computer is now booting im still missing a drive or partition tho, its in my device manager and in bios. currently i have C: wich is my ssd i have e: which is my 500gb hdd im missing D: which is my 1tb drive and i also have an F: which says system reserve 100mb ive never had that before

i used the easeus program listed above and it found the partition, it needs to be formatted how do i go about formatting a drive that i wont be installing an OS on...bootdisk?


----------



## moocow0463 (Mar 7, 2012)

i believe i figured it out on my own, used disk manager to format the disk, still wasnt showing, relabled the disk and the name of it to F: and viola it works


----------

